# The Thin Blue Line: TiBook Screen



## Swrdfshtrombone (Dec 18, 2002)

Hello all:

I've got a TiBook 500, and all of a sudden, I have a thin blue vertical line on the right side of my screen. It goes away if I put pressure on the edge of my screen, but I'm guess it's something hardware related. Any quick fixes? Or am I screwed?


----------



## Dusky (Dec 18, 2002)

When my iMac (15" Flat Screen) was new, it did it too.  A line across the screen.  I can't remember if it was horizontal, or vertical, but it sure freaked me out!  It went away by itself, though.  Or did I have to put the computer to sleep, or restart?  Hmm...


----------



## f_h_petrone (Dec 18, 2002)

usually when a pixel burns out its a dot, not a line, that is seen on the screen.
I would say that it is a software problem....
not so sure though but i can't really think that a perfect straight line of pixels were burnt out AT THE SAME TIME.


----------



## Swrdfshtrombone (Dec 19, 2002)

I don't think it's a software problem, because when I bend the screen slightly, the line goes away, and when I let go, it comes back.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 20, 2002)

Probably just a normal cracked video ribbon cable or cold solder joint, happens in laptops. You probably can't repair it yourself (unless you're real good at hi magnification-type electronic repairs) It'll probably get worse as time goes on.  Either the ribbon cable or the display (or both) will probably need replacing at some point. Do it before your warranty expires.


----------

